# Another Rod



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 16, 2013)

Just finished a spinning rod for a neighbor. This is the first one I had to paint because of a different color.
I tried several methods of painting but nothing seemed to work until I used an airbrush. Much better for control. 
Their white jerseys have red numbers with an orange stripe in the center and a black border, so that is the scheme I used for
the guide wraps. The blank is a Mud Hole MHX-SpinJig843-white, medium power, fast action. The split grips are black EVA with red anodized winding checks. The reel is a Shimano Sonora 4000 that I painted to match the red reel seat.
Jerry


----------



## gillhunter (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful looking work Jerry =D>


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2013)

nice work sir, let me know when you are ready to build mine. :wink:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 17, 2013)

=D> Nice work turned out great :beer:


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 17, 2013)

=D> Very nice work.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice looking rod - what guides?


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 18, 2013)

_Very nice Jerry..................................... =D> 

Go Bucs_


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 18, 2013)

So far, rod building has been fun and fills in the blank (no Pun) spots of retirement boredom. Thanks for looking and commenting.


Captain Ahab said:


> Nice looking rod - what guides?


Those are Fuji Guides Capt. They wrap well after trimming the feet down, and seem to hold up very well in use. I have yet to break one. Have a safe holiday. Jerry


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2013)

I have been using teh Fuji K guides on my customs rods and they are awesome!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336792#p336792 said:


> Captain Ahab » 18 Dec 2013, 19:05[/url]"]I have been using the Fuji K guides on my customs rods and they are awesome!


They look great and engineered for braid too. Comparing the selection on Fuji's website, the KT single foot guides are not available in the 20 and 30 sizes like the KL double foot guides. I prefer the single foot. Any Ideas for a matching tip? Thanks for the info. Jerry


----------



## longshot (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336906#p336906 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » Fri Dec 20, 2013 12:41 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336792#p336792 said:
> ...




I used a K guide tip as well I believe 

Can check next time I am at the shop that did the work


I have a few Jetty rods with K guides and one boat rod - All double foot for me - we are throwing some weight and catching big stripers so you want the double foot or they get trashed!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I found'em. Yep, for the heavy stuff the Double Foot is the better choice. Jerry


----------

